# info and input needed



## bikiescum2003 (Jan 18, 2006)

hi all,
just setting up my frog enclosure. i do not have any frogs as yet but i want the enclosure perfect before i buy any. 
so far i have a 4ft tank with heater and filter. the water is at 31 degrees up the end of the heater and 28 at the other end (at this point) i pick up the 4ft fluro next week from the hydroponic shop. i have the water conditioner and PH test kit. first of all i want to know what the PH should be? (little bit acidic, neutral, or little bit alkaline)
what do you feed them? i have been told that you can give them a bit of fish food and they love it. i was just going to give them crickets
is there anything else i need besides frogs!. 
here is a pic of the set up so far


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Can't help ya, but sweet setup!


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out this, covers it all. 

www.frogs-for-sale.com

Cheers. Lance.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks im just having a read now


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 18, 2006)

Personally, id put a few clean logs in there for them to climb on.


----------



## FAY (Jan 18, 2006)

What type of frogs are you looking to get?
We have green tree frogs, we just have a bowl of water for them that we put in clean every day.
We have an under sink filter and that is all we use.
The green tree frogs are more land dwelling.
We just have a heat mat under the bowl for winter and no heat mat for summer.
We feed them bugs.......and as adults give them some fuzzy mice every couple of months. Some people give them mice more often but we don't as it is a very rich food and could be detrimental to their health if you give them mice too often. We give them a couple of big flat sort of rocks to sit on and somewhere to hide. We have a mangrove root in the tank.
We prefer to keep the landscaping simple as it is much easier to clean.
Hope this helps.

Fay


----------



## Caveman (Jan 18, 2006)

What kind of frogs are going in there and how will you keep insects from drowning? Even the semi-aquatic frogs use land more than water.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Jan 18, 2006)

just green tree frogs. there is quite a bit of land in there. the photo makes it look like there is stuff all plus at that stage the rocks were all pushed into the centre so i could adjust the heater. there is about 60%land in there


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice display


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 18, 2006)

Lots of info  HERE

AND a great care sheet  HERE


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh and a couple more points, I think your water heater is too high, it should never be set for over 28 at the most. When you add the flouro this will increase the tank heat enough. I have my heater set at 28 in winter and 26 in summer (or off depending on my tank temps) over night with my flouro off that tank goes down to around 20 in summer 16 at the lowest in winter, Once I switch on the uv my tank goes up to around 28 - 30 in summer.


and you might find that you will have to put glass over half of your flyscreen lid to help with your humidty.


----------

